# Advice!!!



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

My chihuahua has a licking problem i cant get her into the vet yet and ive tried everything i can think of for example walkin her putting pepper hotsauce and even all of the sprays they sell to make them stop licking and she likes them all she licks her paws my bed sheets the couches and chairs and even the cArpet . Does anybody know any tricks to break this annoying habit??!!??!!??!!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

My wife and I have a miniture Poodle that is a chair licking fiend. I would love to know what to do myself. Keep us posted please.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

My hound was that way as a pup/younger dog. I found toys that were irresistible to her and every time the licking started I would get a toy and get her playing. She'd get involved and distracted and it would break the cycle. 

She's an old girl now but she still loves her toys and playing games! Good luck with your pup.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

From a chiropractic point of view, my guess is her shoulder is subluxated cranially. Any chiropractors around that are trained to do pets? That's your best option. Go to Options for Animals or Healing Oasis and see if any of their graduates are local to you. I graduated from Options, but I'm in NJ.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Excessive licking can sometimes be linked to allergies. Hope you find some answers


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

And allergies are generally caused by poor quality dog or cat food. Feed them close to raw or raw foods and the allergies vanish. Poof!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the advice!!!! Ill give it a shot and let you know!


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> And allergies are generally caused by poor quality dog or cat food. Feed them close to raw or raw foods and the allergies vanish. Poof!


Something is probably missing in her diet&#8230;or something not good for her in her diet.

I gave up on any prepared food for our Jack Russell a couple of years ago. I found that boneless chicken breasts are cheaper (and certainly better) than canned food. We just cook it same as for ourselves, (in a skillet) five or six at a time, freeze it until we need it and scissor it into small pieces for her.

And I've been at wits end trying to find a dry food she would eat. She seemed to know that the stuff wasn't good for her. I finally was referred to Fromm with excellent results. A portion of chicken breast w/Fromm once a day. She's doing well, no itching or scratching, coat in good condition, digestion good.

http://frommfamily.com/


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Are raw eggs good for dogs????


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No. Cook eggs before you eat them or feed them to anything.


----------

